# Cuisses de grenouille



## Nanon

Amis de la gastronomie, bonjour. 

La question existentielle du jour est celle-ci : écrivez-vous "cuisses de grenouille" ou "cuisses de grenouille*s*" ? Le Larousse Cuisine (rassurez-vous, je ne l'utilise pas comme un dictionnaire de langue) semble osciller :


> Les cuisses de grenouilles fraîches se vendent à la douzaine, chez les poissonniers, enfilées sur des piques en bois. La chair doit être brillante et sans odeur. On trouve aussi des cuisses de grenouilles surgelées : il faut alors les faire décongeler dans du lait.
> Les cuisses de grenouille ont une saveur un peu fade qui a besoin d'être relevée. Elles s'apprêtent frites ou sautées, à l'ail ou à la persillade, à la crème, aux fines herbes, en potage, en omelette.



Par ailleurs, je suis intriguée par ce commentaire sur le blog des correcteurs du Monde :


> Pour en revenir à la question du pluriel envahissant, je résume ce que j’ai appris lors d’épisodes précédents : *on doit écrire un gratin de pomme de terre mais un gratin de cuisses de grenouilles*.


Je saisis la logique : avec une grenouille au singulier, il n'y aurait pas beaucoup à manger. Mais l'animal dont provient la chair ne devrait-il pas être au singulier ? Des pinces de crabe, des filets de rouget (je fais exprès de prendre de petits animaux pour ces exemples).

Y aurait-il un usage que j'ignore concernant les grenouilles ? Je ne trouve aucune référence. En fait, la question vient de là. Mais je ne veux pas corriger sans raison. D'avance merci.

P.S. Et non, je ne sais pas préparer les cuisses de grenouille et je ne vous en ferai pas goûter .


----------



## tilt

> Pour en revenir à la question du pluriel envahissant, je résume ce que j’ai appris lors d’épisodes précédents :* on doit écrire un gratin de pomme de terre mais un gratin de cuisses de grenouilles.*


*Pour le pluriel de *_*cuisse *_*:*
J'ai du mal à saisir pourquoi le correcteur du Monde oppose _gratin de *pomme *de terre _et _gratin de *cuisses *de grenouilles_.
La seule explication qui me vienne est qu'il considère que ledit gratin est fait avec *de la* pomme de terre. Admettons.
Mais alors, pourquoi serait-il interdit de considérer qu'un gratin peut être fait avec *de la *cuisse de grenouille(s) ?
*
Pour le pluriel de grenouille :*
Le fait qu'il faille plusieurs grenouilles pour avoir suffisamment à manger ne me semble pas pertinent.
Pour moi, la question est de savoir si chaque cuisse appartient à une ou plusieurs grenouilles.
Ma logique me pousse donc à écrire _cuisses de grenouille_, ce que mon oreille me confirme si je remplace _grenouille _par _cheval _: il ne me viendrait pas à l'idée de parler de _cuisses de chevaux_, quand bien même on évoquerait Gargantua les mangeant par douzaines !



> Le Larousse Cuisine (rassurez-vous, je ne l'utilise pas comme un dictionnaire de langue)


Un dictionnaire de cuisine me semble pourtant tout indiqué quand il s'agit de langue.


----------



## Roméo31

*1.* La question du nombre du complément du nom a déjà, ici et ailleurs, fait couler beaucoup d'encre et de salive ! Les hésitations et la perplexité des usagers de la langue française sont grandes en la matière.

Certains cas sont simples à résoudre :  un fruit à pépins, un fruit à noyau, un parc à moules, etc.

Au-delà de ces cas, les ouvrages de référence (dictionnaires et grammaires) peuvent diverger entre eux, quand ils ne donnent pas des indications qui laissent dans l'indécision.

*2.* C'est pourquoi, pour ma part, je me réfère, en principe,  à *l'article très circonstancié et relativement opérationnel  "Nombre du complément du nom" de la Banque de dépannage linguistique.*

*3.* Je donne toutefois ci-après, à titre informatif, les passages pertinents des articles "cuisse" et "grenouille" de trois de trois grands dictionnaires.

TlFi :



> _*1. *Partie du membre de certains animaux qui s'étend du bassin jusqu'à l'articulation avec le tibia. Cuisse de chameau, de grenouille, de poulet._





> _*brochette, fricassée de cuisses de grenouilles*_



Dict. de l'Académie française :


> *Manger* une cuisse de poulet, de dinde, *une brochette de cuisses de grenouilles*



_Le grand Robert, art. "cuisse", _puis_ "grenouille" :_
◆





> (Animaux). Cuisse du cheval, du mouton. ➙ Gigot. Cuisse du bœuf. ➙ Culotte, 2. quasi. Cuisse du veau. ➙ Cuisseau. Cuisse du cochon. ➙ Jambon. Cuisse de chevreuil. ➙ Cuissot, 1. gigue. *Cuisses de grenouille*.





> La grenouille, animal comestible (dans certaines civilisations, notamment en France). Pêche à la grenouille. Pêcher la grenouille, les grenouilles, avec un chiffon rouge comme leurre. Élevage de grenouilles. *Cuisses de grenouilles*. Grenouilles à la provençale. — Loc. Mangeur de grenouilles : Français (notamment, pour les Anglo-saxons; cf. angl. Froggy).



Ce n'est pas forcément une contradiction.

*4.* S'agissant de "cuisses de grenouille(s)", les deux graphies sont, à mon sens, acceptables.

*a.* On peut écrire le complément du nom au singulier si l'on envisage* l'espèce* animale en question. On doit l'écrire  au singulier si ce dernier  s'impose.
Ex. de ce dernier sous-cas  : _J'ai mangé seulement trois cuisses de grenouill*e*_ (s'il s'agit de la même grenouille anormale ; =J'ai mangé trois cuisses d'une grenouille).

*b.* On utilise le pluriel si l'on ne souhaite pas considérer l'espèce animale en question et que, s'agissant en l'espèce  d'un nom nombrable, le complément du nom désigne, dans le contexte (nécessairement ou généralement), plusieurs éléments.
Ex. :_ J'ai mangé une brochette de cinq cuisses de grenouille*s*_. (sauf s'il s'agit d'une grenouille monstrueuse à cinq pattes !).
_Plat du jour : cuisses de grenouille_ ou _Plat du jour : cuisses de grenouilles. _(Cf. ci-dessus).

*5*. Le cas où le complément  détermine des mots au singulier tels que _confiture_, _marmelade_, _compote_, _coulis ou purée me paraît moins compliqué. _Voir le lien à la fin de l'article cité au point 2 ci-dessus.


----------



## tilt

Notons quand même qu'une grenouille à 3 cuisses ne serait pas moins monstrueuse qu'une grenouille à 5 pattes.


----------



## Nanon

Merci, Roméo et Tilt. C'est vraiment à propos des cuisses de grenouille et non des cuisses de poulet que je pose la question.
Les cuisses de grenouille "qui se mangent notamment en France" me font sourire. J'en ai vu au menu d'un restaurant thaïlandais. Et ma question provient d'un fil du forum français - espagnol dans lequel j'ai donné la traduction espagnole avec un lien vers une recette. Mon avis est que l'animal doit être au singulier dans les deux langues même si les grenouilles n'ont que deux cuisses (sauf les grenouilles de Roméo,  qui en ont trois ).


----------



## Roméo31

tilt said:


> Notons quand même qu'une grenouille à 3 cuisses ne serait pas moins monstrueuse qu'une grenouille à 5 pattes.



Oui ! J'ai ajouté "anormale", c'est mieux !


----------



## Logospreference-1

Je ne suis pas du tout d'accord avec le TLFi quand il met sur le même plan _cuisse de grenouille_ et _cuisse de poulet,_ car l'usage veut qu'on dise_ manger du poulet _mais_ manger des grenouilles _et non pas _de la grenouille. _Il en est de même pour les sardines - il en existe cependant des grosses, qu'on peut farcir et servir seules - et pour les crevettes : vu leur taille, leur usage au singulier, s'il n'est pas impossible, fait figure d'exception. Il y a bien une logique générale, ici, le tout étant de savoir si elle est la seule.

Puisque je ne mange jamais de la grenouille - enfin, j'espère - mais toujours des grenouilles, je n'écrirai jamais que je mange des cuisses de grenouille, mais toujours des cuisses de grenouilles. Alors évidemment, si l'on ne parle que d'une seule cuisse, on ne peut plus parler de grenouilles au pluriel.

Peu m'importe le nombre de pinces de crabes que je mange et si elles sont ou ne sont pas d'un seul crabe ; on ne réfléchit pas jusque-là, ce serait une torture inutile et permanente : il me suffit qu'on dise qu'on mange du crabe pour que j'écrive que je mange des pinces de crabe. Mais j'écrirais par contre du _bouillon de crabes_, car ce sont de tout petits crabes, qu'on appelle aussi des étrilles.


----------



## Roméo31

> Puisque je ne mange jamais de la grenouille - enfin, j'espère - mais toujours des grenouilles, *je n'écrirai jamais que je mange des cuisses de grenouille, mais toujours des cuisses de grenouilles. *Alors évidemment, si l'on ne parle que d'une seule cuisse, on ne peut plus parler de grenouilles au pluriel.



_ Je mange des cuisses de grenouille*s*_ m'apparaît incorrect tant sur le plan de la logique pure que sur celui de l'orthographe grammaticale (les deux étant liées ici d'ailleurs) lorsque tu manges les cuisses *d'une seule et même grenouille. *


----------



## Logospreference-1

La logique voudrait surtout, si l'on mange les cuisses d'une seule grenouille - on parle pour ne rien dire car ça n'arrive jamais - qu'on dise donc qu'on mange les cuisses d'une grenouille, et certainement pas des cuisses de grenouille.


----------



## Roméo31

> on parle pour ne rien dire


----------



## Nanon

Il paraît que les grenouilles goliath africaines sont comestibles. Le cas est rare, mais une cuisse doit suffire quand il s'agit de ces bestioles qui peuvent peser jusqu'à trois kilos...

Plus sérieusement, je suis prête à admettre que les deux graphies existent (cf. post 3). Ceci dit, je préférerais qu'elles ne coïncident pas au sein d'un même texte, comme dans l'extrait du Larousse Cuisine que j'ai cité au début...

La preuve par le partitif ne me convainc guère. En effet, si je n'avais posé la question au départ que pour les grenouilles, il faudrait que ce "test" puisse être étendu à d'autre cas, ce qui nous conduirait à condamner "des cœurs de palmier" parce qu'on ne mange pas "*du palmier".


----------



## Logospreference-1

Non, on ne mange pas du palmier car ce serait manger du bois, et il n'y a de toute façon aucun problème entre cœurs de palmier et cœur de palmiers, personne ne songeant je pense à manger plusieurs palmiers.


----------



## Nanon

Sans vouloir ergoter, le palmier n'est pas un vrai arbre car il n'a pas un vrai tronc. Son cœur (appelé également "chou palmiste" à la Réunion) est formé par des ébauches de feuilles non encore formées, au contact du méristème apical. Non, on ne mange pas du bois. Et si on voulait poser le problème du nombre du complément de nom, on pourrait, car il est difficile de garantir que sur un étal, dans une boîte de conserve, un bocal ou un plat, les morceaux de cœur proviennent tous du même palmier.

Ce que je ne vois pas, c'est pourquoi il en serait différemment des grenouilles, par rapport aux autres espèces. Je continuerai donc à écrire « des cuisses _de telle ou telle espèce _» en laissant cette dernière au singulier, avec toute ma reconnaissance pour vos apports à la discussion.

Lecture faite, persiste et signe.

Nanon


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Nanon,

Je suis comme toi. Je mange des cuisses de grenouille.
Enfin, non, car j'en ai mangé une seule fois dans ma vie, et ça ne m'a pas laissé un souvenir impérissable !
Et si on mettait un terme à cette légende des Français qui mangent des cuisses de grenouille une bonne fois pour toutes grâce à ton fil ?


----------



## Roméo31

Comme je l'ai indiqué, on peut toujours laisser "grenouille" au singulier *en envisageant l'espèce.
*
On trouve cette possibilité d'envisager l'espèce notamment dans l'article de la BDL que j'ai cité _in extenso. 
_


> Plus particulièrement, le complément [du nom] reste au singulier quand il désigne soit l’espèce [..]



Or, en l'espèce, on peut parfaitement considérer que quand l'on écrit "des cuisses de grenouille", on envisage l'espèce animale constituée par ces batraciens.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Pour un végétal, comme le palmier ou le blé ou le riz, je veux bien que, culinairement, on parle quelquefois d'espèce. Ce ne serait pas toujours vrai, par exemple avec les lentilles ou les haricots ou les petits pois. Mais pour un animal, culinairement, il faudrait en trouver des cas. Des avocats à la crevette, je n'en ai jamais entendu parler, ni de n'importe quoi à l'anchois, à la moule ou à l'huître. S'agissant de la grenouille je ne trouve pas d'autres cas d'un animal aussi petit dont on ne mangerait que les cuisses. Chez les oiseaux, peut-être ? Si cela est, je ne connais pas. Mais dans la logique que j'ai adoptée la grenouille ne fait justement pas exception. Ce n'est pas moi qui ai renversé le principe.


----------



## Roméo31

Salut à tous !

Concernant le nombre du complément du nom, le meilleur texte, à mon avis, est celui de la BDL (cf. lien dans le message n° 3). Il ne règle pas tous les cas, bien sûr, mais il propose des orientations bien utiles et donne de très nombreux exemples.

 Je suis preneur d'un meilleur "article"...si vous en trouvez !

Cela étant, il existera encore longtemps, dans ce domaine, des hésitations, des divergences, sans parler des raffinements de certains grammairiens.


----------



## Nanon

Logospreference-1 said:


> Des avocats à la crevette, je n'en ai jamais entendu parler, ni de n'importe quoi à l'anchois, à la moule ou à l'huître.


Désolée, mais il s'agit là d'un tout autre sujet que la partie comestible d'un animal.


----------

